# Sticky  A warning about collars



## Lozzie

The worst thing that has ever happened to me happened tonight. Willow and Bracken were play fighting (nothing new) when all of a sudden they both started screaming. Willow had got Bracken's collar with her lower jaw and then twisted some how so that it was tight round Willows jaw and tight round Bracken's throat. They were both screaming and thrashing which made it hard to hold them still and work out how to get the collar untwisted or off. Jim went to get a knife to try and cut the collar off of Bracken. There wasn't enough slack to get the knife under the collar. At some point Bracken defecated and went completely limp. I vividly remember shouting that Bracken was dead and hurry to get the collar off (which we were obviously already doing as fast as we could). I tried again to get the knife under her collar and suddenly realised I had the buckle close to my fingers. Throughout this Willow is thrashing her head around trying to get away which is making the whole thing even harder. To get the collar off we had to pull the collar tighter to release the pin and get it back through the hole. As soon as we got it off I shouted at Jim to give Bracken mouth to mouth (he was already holding her). He said she was breathing and whilst I rang the vet he said she was getting stronger. We were at the vets 10 mins later but the vet was driving from another practice and by the time we saw him it was half an hour later. As soon as we walked into the vets Bracken perked up (she loves the vet). I thought the receptionist and vet nurse who were present were far to blaze (accent over the e) and when the vet nurse approached and I warned her that bracken was covered in poo her response was "eww" and she stepped back (given that Bracken defecated because she was close to the end seemed to bypass her). The vet said that she's fine and to keep an eye on her tonight but long run she'll be fine. 

We gave her a bath when we got home and she had her dinner a little later (dry kibble wetted with warm water which she wolfed down as per usual). Since then she's been snuggled on the sofa. 

Willow was checked out by the vet and although she has cut her bottom lip and is a bit sore, she's ok too and also yummed down her dinner. 

I will be putting clip style collars on them both and will make sure that they will allow two fingers under with no more space. I also won't have them wearing collars in the house. 

They're both fine now but I'm not. I keep reliving the whole thing, especially the part when Bracken went limp and I felt helpless. I think it was about five minutes from start to finish but feels much longer. Once we had bathed Bracken and were settled on the sofa I became hysterical. I kept thinking about the what ifs especially what if it had happened when they had been home alone or at day care or with my parents. We're all sleeping on the sofa tonight but I don't think I'll sleep. 

I'm posting this partially for my own sanity (I find that voicing things here helps me move past it) and also as a warning for anyone who could find themselves in a similar situation.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

Lozzie sorry to hear that, but glad everything worked out. Yea I wasn't planning having the collar on while in our house either. As we have a cat and can see her nails getting caught in the collar.

When going up our dogs never where collars. The only reason for me to have a collar on our dog is when we are traveling with the dog.


----------



## Nanci

OMG Laura!!! That is so very scary!!!! Can I first please say that you did brilliant!!! You reacted quickly and did the very best you could considering the emergent situation!! Thank the Lord you were both home and could work as a team to get this sorted rapidly! As a nurse I cant think of anything you did wrong. Obviously . . Bracken was in serious trouble and you knew that . . the "Panic" was set as she could not breathe and this causes everything to accelerate. You both certainly saved her life!! Probably both of them. My heart was pounding as I read your post, so I cannot even imagine how you must have felt! I know it will be relived in your thoughts over and over but we certainly cannot forsee these freak accidents and your reactions were totally great! Please calm yourself as there is no taking it back now and as soon as her airway was restored, she was really fine. Glad you took them for a check anyway to make sure there was no damage to her windpipe. A pox on the silly nurse!! Should be used to poo smell. Have a glass of wine and hope you all have a wonderful snuggly night together on the couch!! Hugs and Kisses from Sami and Carley . . I'm so glad this turned out ok.


----------



## Duckdog

Jeez Laura!! How terrifying and what an ordeal! Thank god it all turned out ok in the end. Poor little bracken. You did all the right things and acted very quickly which is all you can do in these situations. I do hope you are ok, try not to dwell on what could have been and give your girls big cuddles. 

Huge hugs to you and your pups :hug: :hug: xx


----------



## Skyesdog

Oh my God, what a scare! Thankfully you were both at home with them. Like you, I always keep Lola's collar on. Sounds like you did amazingly well, the poor dogs must have got such a fright. Lucky they didn't go for you with all the stress of the situation. I can't believe the nurse was so awful, especially since it must have been clear that you were all still in shock. I hope you manage to get some sleep and that your babies are feeling better in the morning. N x


----------



## Stela12

How scary ...OMG , I am so glad everybody is fine now!


----------



## dmgalley

Laura I was so horrified when I was reading this.((hugs)) for you and the poos. :hug: Poor babies. Thank goodness they are both ok. I think I would have had a heart attack!!!


----------



## Von

So glad they are both ok, what an ordeal! I hope you have recovered too, you did brilliantly.


----------



## Woo

Oh Laura that must have been so scary for you all, so sorry to read about your experience. Glad the outcome was all ok for Bracken and Willow. Hope you can put it behind you too xx
P.S what a stupid vet's nurse, your job is deal with animals, you chose that job.


----------



## colpa110

Eeek , what a horror story. Well done you for acting so quickly. I think it is a tough call regarding wearing collars in the house as I would prefer them to have their tag on if ever they ''escaped'' from the house ( although both mine are chipped).
Anyway, glad they are both OK.


----------



## Skyesdog

How are willow and bracken doing this morning? And how are your nerves?! Hope you had a calm night x


----------



## Lozzie

Both the pups are totally fine today! Ate breakfast with no probs and over night Bracken was a bit of a fidget but ok! Willow tried to rough play this morning and Bracken really barked and snapped at her so they've not played like that again yet. They're obviously still ok with one another, all other behaviour is the same. I didn't sleep brilliantly with lots of dreams (not all reliving it but most were) and lots of awake periods. I rang my boss last night and told her what happened, she's a dog owner too so has been really understanding. I decided to work from home today rather than send Bracken to day care and if it all catches up with me my boss said to just call her and take a day or half day off. I love them both so much and I can't stop my brain wandering to the what ifs. Thank you for all of your kind words especially as many of you are going through tough times, this forum really helps me  sending big hugs back to you all!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Laura :hug: a very scary experience for all of you. So glad they are ok. I've heard of similar stories so it can happen quite easily. I think I might just have to remove our collars now given how much time my two spend play fighting together. Thank you for sharing and making people aware of the danger.


----------



## RachelJ

Aw poor you Laura - so pleased to hear Willow & Bracken are both fine! They will be over it now but im sure it will take you awhile to stop thinking of it.

You did your best & thank-fully all worked out  sending you hugs x


----------



## JasperBlack

Oh what a terrifying experience! I'm so glad that everything is now ok! It is such a good job you were both there. What an awful veterinary nurse, not what you need after such a traumatic experience  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

How awful...
So glad that both your girls have bounced back and don't appear to be suffering from that horrendous experience.
No wonder you were tearful and didn't sleep well... just reading your post was upsetting enough.
You and Jim be gentle and kind to each other - you must both still be in shock.
Full points to your boss for being so lovely and a big BOO to the vet nurse.


----------



## eddie1

OMG Laura that was awful for you all. You just don't think anything like that could happen until it does. You did so well you should be proud of what you did. Like you said it's a good job you were at home.x x


----------



## DB1

Laura I am so glad everything has turned out well, it must have been a nightmare for you, I can only repeat what others have said about you both acting so fast and doing so well, it is lovely that you have such an understanding boss as well. Hope you manage to sleep much better tonight.xx


----------



## Jeanie

I'm only just catching up on this tread. OMG poor u and hubby. And poor dogs that must have been so frightening for everyone involved. 

So glad it has a good ending. 

I must admit I don't ever leave a collar on Tilly in the house.


----------



## Cat 53

What an awful and traumatic day for you. Glad you were there and that all is ok now. I don't keep a collar on either of my dogs in the house or garden as I have heard of dogs getting their paws caught in them and all sorts. They are chipped so will just have to hope that that is enough should they ever escape! As for you Lozzie, have a good cry, a stiff drink, cuddle up to your family and thank your lucky stars that you were there.


----------



## kendal

Just watch with easy snap collars. last thing you want is them to snap off whenthe dogs onlead next to a road. 


glad everything ended. well if your not going to keep their collars on in the house anymore be extra carful with doors are garden gates. lats of dogs go missing because they bolted out the house without a collar on. because a member of the family forgot to shut the door or gate.


----------



## Patricia

That's so scary but glad everything worked out ok. I used to keep a collar on my older dog all the time but don't since I got a new pup, mine play like that all time but you would never think about that happening. If you wanted to keep a breakaway collar on indoors you could always use a half choke when out for walks


----------



## jen

Wow! I am soooo happy your babies are okay!

That reminds me of when I left Harley tied out on the deck... It was a lovely summer afternoon and I thought I would leave him outside a little while...
After an hour or so I went to bring Harley in and I noticed he looked strange and I noticed that the tie-out that I had him on didn't have the swivel thing on the end that attached to his collar! So each time he swirled or rolled over he was causing the collar to tighten! I don't want to think what would have happened to my little Harley if I didn't come to him when I did! 
I will Never leave him tied out again!!
Jen


----------



## DB1

I think patricia's advise about the different collars is good, I have avoided the clip collars as I have heard of them snapping when out on walks (as Kendal said), Dudley has a rolled leather collar that I keep on him all of the time which has his id tag on, but I attach his lead to a half choke when I'm walking him. Maybe I would feel differently about keeping the leather collar on if I had another dog that Dudley played with at home though.


----------



## mairi1

Oh what a truly awful experience for you all...cannot even begin to imagine how you must have felt 

I hope you've all recovered from the ordeal and the girls are back to playing together as normal.

As for the vet nurse... 

Thanks for enlightening us to this danger....

xxx


----------



## Lozzie

Thanks for all of your messages! The puppies have been playing like normal today so that's definitely good but I'm a bit of a bag of nerves. I thought I was doing ok but on our way back from seeing my parents and recounting the story, we came across a large group of men from the travelling community blocking the road with their cars and fighting. At first we thought it was an accident and could see cars squeezing through and then I noticed a man whacking one of the cars with a baseball bat. We spun around and got out if there but I became really anxious which is totally out of character and was shaking for a few minutes until I was sure we weren't being followed- why would we be followed!? Hoping I get back to myself soon and stop being so on edge all the time...


----------



## Cat 53

Post traumatic stress it's what you are suffering from. Just give yourself time and be kind to yourself. It will take a while. If necessary spend some time in your comfort zone and enjoy the security. It will pass.


----------



## MillieDog

Oh Laura, poor you, what a frightful experience for all of you. So glad Bracken is ok. You too will be ok soon. 

As for snap on collars, Millie has a Red Dingo collar and the snap on bit is very strong.


----------



## Marzi

I'm not surprised the experience with the travellers frightenend you - it was frightening! 
Give it time - you will feel less shakey and emotional about everything soon, but in the mean time, don't be hard on yourself and accept that it is ok to be scared.

My dogs wear hurtta collars, strong snap collars with a safety loop design... I've used them ever since witnessing a similar incident to what your pups went through at dog club. Fortunately there were enough people to lift both dogs up and hold them steady - but it was very difficult to get the buckle collar undone as it was pulled so tight by the other dog's jaw...

Hope you have a good week with no more scary incidents...


----------



## Skyesdog

Oh hun, what a bad time you are having. I hope this is the end of it now. You need to get yourself booked in for a massage or a day cuddled up on the sofa with a good book and a box of chocs!! N x


----------



## tessybear

What a scare for you. I have been nervous of collars ever since Dexter got his bottom jaw stuck under his collar when he was younger and became hysterical. Fortunately I was right next to him but he was so panicky it was hard to deal with it. I think his collar must have been slightly loose but he had a long fluffy coat at the time and it was hard to assess the two fingers under the collar method of judging the right tension.
I think I might start taking off their collars now when I leave them after hearing your story.


----------



## DB1

Hope you are feeling much better now, poor you, the travellers incident sounds truly frightening, I would have been shaken in your shoes too, bet your dogs have been getting extra cuddles this week.


----------



## senyma

OMG is right...how scary!!!these little guys move fast...I haven't had that experience...but I have to keep a careful watch when I have Hachi on a leash and he starts to run jump and zig zag with another friend's dog (dogs are friends) and the leashs can wind up in a twisted tangled mess and almost knock us over in the process because they move so very fast in their excitement....oh what fun our little guys....glad you were a quick thinker.. wishing you and the little honeys the best senyma(Joanne)


----------



## Barneyboy

Such a scary experience! I can barely begin to imagine the utter panic/terror you must have felt. Shame on veterinary nurse for being so flippant about yr experience as could certainly have had a different ending. Hope the poo got under her nails! No wonder you feel so traumatised. Thank you for highlighting the unknown dangers & thank god for your quick actions which undoubtedly saved yr dogs. Enjoy yr snuggles xx


----------



## Frances62

What a scary scary experience for you .
You did brilliantly !!
I hope everyone is ok 
Thanks for the message certainly food for thought


----------



## Duncans

It's really a bad thing, but I'm lucky I didn't meet you, I hope you'll never meet again.


----------



## barkley

That was scary! Glad everything's fine


----------



## Brenda7

I guess if you absolutely had to cut the collar with a knife best at the back of the neck away from arteries. Luckily you got it undone. Wow! Scary


----------



## Pebblepip

I can only imagine the awful terror of that situation. Thank goodnes you reacted so quickly and were able to save your dog. Sadly I don't think this situation is as uncommon as people may think. Just the other month, exactly the same thing happened to a dog owner in our local park. Another dog and hers were playing off lead and one dog's jaws/teeth got locked into the others collar. The dog went limp, and was only saved by a person who lived nearby running into his house for scissors to cut the collar off just in time. Stories then emerged of dogs that had the same thing happen, and sadly had not survived the incident  My neighbour also tells me the same happened with her 2 labradors, thankfully they too were able to cut the collar off in time.
I personally now will never have collars on my dogs in the house, and walk them with a harness on rather than a collar.
I'm so glad your dogs are ok now, but it must have been awful for you.


----------



## Robbie

Oh my gosh what a truly harrowing story, so glad everything worked out thanks to such quick thinking. A sober warning about what can quickly develop from nothing. We started Harvey in his first collar and lead but quickly changed this to a harness as he seemed more comfortable with it. In fact it looks like Harvey has swiped the trunks away from an Olympic diver but we don't tell him that as he seems happy wearing it.


----------



## kapik

So glad everything turned out ok for everyone and your babies are alright now. Hope you manage to sleep well tonight.I never use a collar I prefer a harness on my poo and only when going out I think they are much safer and less likely to rub against the fur.


----------



## Alexander

How scary, glad to hear that both dogs are ok x


----------



## Jane53

OMG it must of been such a.shock to you I'm so glad you are all ok poor doggies stupid nurse as said before she should of been use to poo and seen how distress you were 
&#55357;&#56879;&#55357;&#56879;&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## michelleraelee1966

What a horrible thing for you, your husband and your dogs to go through! 
Thank goodness they are all OK now. Thank you for posting this. It's certainly a horrible accident that we all have to watch out for. I hope you are feeling calmer now, I can't imagine how sick you must have felt. X


----------

